# I'm In Love!!



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

All I can say is wow!!!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice M1 hippo, do like the mods that Roy's done 

A bit of







magic goes a long way for sure


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Nice M1 hippo, do like the mods that Roy's done
> 
> A bit of
> 
> ...


Cheers Phil, yeah that Roy knows a thing or two IMHO


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

hippo said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Nice M1 hippo, do like the mods that Roy's done
> ...


He's not bad is he


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one `H`


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice hippo.









I can see a black date wheel and a non-cyclops crystal. Am I missing anything?

Are the numerals & hands a different colour?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

quoll said:


> Nice hippo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No they're as normal, the only other thing is its on one of Roy's solid swiss bracelets (they're interesting to re-size!!).


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

quoll said:


> Nice hippo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I thought as well









Looks much better like this


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

hippo said:


>


That date wheel does look nice. Hhmmm







Have you started on mine yet Roy?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Needs a cyclops


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

yep looks nice always a fan of railroad tracks, makes the dial


----------

